# For those that list ingredients on your soap....



## Tegan (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you list the INCI names or the common names?  I'm trying to decided which to label mine with.  I'm making no claims so as to make it cosmetic, so that isn't an issue.  What I want to know is what you do and why, and if you've switched from one way to the other?    I know as a consumer if I picked up two IDENTICAL bars of soap and one was labeled with INCI and one with common names, I would pick the common name (this is before I memorized practically every INCI...lol).


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2011)

As a consumer I like the common name too. I think it's best to list both though, common name in parentheses?


----------



## Bayougirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I do the same, I list the INCI name and the common name in ()'s.  So both show up on the ingredients label.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 26, 2011)

I list INCI otherwise I would have to list the common in English & French plus we are required to have INCI on our labels in Canada...


----------



## Tegan (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I've been listing both, but on some of my soaps (my shaving soap esp) the label can get a little tight.  It's hard to fit 15 ingredients, plus business name and address and all the other things that HAVE to go on there, on a 2" round label hehe.  I was hoping to cut it down a bit, but I think you're right and I should just keep it both.


----------



## HempJewelryWorld (Nov 18, 2011)

I would def go with both, but if theres not enough room I would probably go with just INCI


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 18, 2011)

If there's not enough room for both you could create an "insert" that you put in the bag with their purchase that states "What those long words mean in the ingredient list. " or something like that, then list each ingredient in your product by INCI name and then next to it the common name. 

You can make them small enough to not need a lot of paper to do it by making 4 per page on plain paper then cutting them apart.  It may even show to customers that you really care for them to know what's going on their skin and net you some bonus points 

Some bad/awkward wording here but I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet


----------



## Lindy (Nov 18, 2011)

Actually Laura that's a really good idea.  With my shaving soap which also has a kazillion ingredients is I do a top label with the name of the soap, fragrance and weight, then I create an ingredient label which goes on the back.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, Lindy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

*Common or INCI Names*

I use the Common names because the customers that buy at the local products store where my goat milk soaps are don't want to see INCI names. They feel it doesn't seem to be "handcrafted".


----------

